# Reformed Churches in Seattle,WA and Portland,ME?



## bond-servant (Aug 6, 2006)

Blessed Lord's day to everyone!

I am looking for a few referals. I am not familiar with any Reformed Churches either in the Seattle, Washington area or the Portland, Maine area. If you know of any, could you please let me know thier name and/or website?

thanks!


----------



## rmwilliamsjr (Aug 6, 2006)

call Pilgrim OPC in Bangor 
http://72.14.203.104/search?q=cache...OPC+pilgrim&hl=en&gl=us&ct=clnk&cd=1&ie=UTF-8
their website is misconfigured at the moment.
link to google's cache.
pastor's phone number is on first page.
he will know of any conservative reformed works in the Portland ME area.

try emailing or calling:
John Smed, Canada Regional Coordinator
1696 W. 7th Avenue
Vancouver, BC VJ6 1S5
Phone: 604-738-3537
Fax: 604-713-8601
Email: [email protected]
he ought to know what is going on in Seattle as well or point you towards the right people.

[Edited on 8-7-2006 by rmwilliamsjr]


----------



## jaybird0827 (Aug 6, 2006)

What about 2nd Parish in Portland, ME?


----------



## jaybird0827 (Aug 6, 2006)

Kent, WA ... Emmanuel OPC

Bothell, WA ... Trinity OPC

Seattle and surrounding burgs have several PCA congregations,
too many to list here. Enter the "WA" state code through link provided.

Seattle has the only RPCNA Congregation in WA ...Seattle RP

I do not know anything specific about these congregations, with
the exception of Faith, Tacoma. We have been there.
We were comfortable at one time but definitely no longer.

BTW, we lived in Vancouver, WA from 1986-2000. Hope this helps.


----------



## Puddleglum (Aug 6, 2006)

I've lived in the Seattle area the last several years, and in Seattle itself for a year now . . . I'd definately recommend any of the OPC's; I'm a member of the Kent OPC and my roommates attend the Bothell one. 
As far as the RPCNA goes - I've visited, but haven't gone back for a while. Though one of my roommates went recently (it's in walking distance of where we live), and did appreciate it. 
As far as the PCAs go - Faith PCA in Tacoma is the most conservative in the area, but that's not really Seattle! I've never been to Covenant in Issaquah, though I have heard the pastor from there preach a couple times, and I know the youth pastor - if you're on the Eastside, it's definately worth considering. As far as the PCAs that are actually in Seattle . . . well, my roommates and I don't drive farther to go the OPCs when we could go to the PCAs because we like driving and paying for gas. 

Where exactly in Seattle will you be? Are you visiting Seattle or looking to move / stay for a while in the area? What are you looking for (or looking to avoid!) in a church? I could probably give you some specific recommendations if I knew your situation a bit better (I guess we're spoiled for choice in this area!). 
Please feel free to U2U me - there's a lot that I haven't said in this post because I don't think it's appropriate to go into all that stuff on a public board, but I'd be happy to try to help you some more.


----------



## bond-servant (Aug 7, 2006)

Thanks everyone. That is such a big help!


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Aug 7, 2006)

There are also 2 Reformed Baptist churches in Kirkland and one in SeaTac. The one in Seatac is great! 

There is also the Free Reformed Church in Bellevue if you prefer a more Dutch Reformed flavor.


----------



## VictorBravo (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Puritan Sailor_
> There are also 2 Reformed Baptist churches in Kirkland and one in SeaTac. The one in Seatac is great!
> 
> There is also the Free Reformed Church in Bellevue if you prefer a more Dutch Reformed flavor.



And a Reformed Baptist Church in Tacoma (Providence Reformed Baptist Church-My church). 

In Tacoma there is also, for the presbyterian minded, Faith Presbyterian (PCA) http://www.faithtacoma.org/default.aspx and Tacoma Bible Presbyterian http://tacomabpc.org/


----------

